# Quick stamina loss common in beginners?



## NipsMG (Feb 3, 2005)

I've been to the gym on and off for years, but never really seriously trained for any large amount of time, so I consider myself a "Beginner".

 I finally got back to the gym after a 4 month break, and I notice with certain body parts, I have no endurance. Granted, this was my first workout in a long time, but I got through 3 sets of back (Chins, lat pulldowns, CG cable row), and started bi's. Got through one set of cable curls (Freemotion), did one rep w/ an easy curl bar, put the bar down, went to get a drink, came back, bar was gone ... so I went to one of the curl machines because it was all I could get to, and I couldn't do one rep, even of 30 pounds.

 It's extremely frustrating for me, because it used to happen to me when I went with a friend to the gym. He'd think I was bitching out, but I'd psych myself up, and try my absolute best, and not give up, I just can't get my muscles to respond. I get to this fatigue point, and it's over. 

 I don't believe I'm over lifting.. I'm concentrating on form, and even dropping weight if I find I'm tempted to use momentum at all to help me finish sets.

  Is this normal? Is there any good way to fight this?

  --NipsMG


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 3, 2005)

Well.. if you have probs with fatigue, try doing a different split. Back exercises generally use the biceps, so do a back/tricep routine, then when it's time for your chest workout, do your biceps.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 3, 2005)

When I began training, I was advised to exercise with high reps(15) and low weights for 2-3 sets on every bodypart, to build endurance...I did this for about 8 weeks and found a significant increase in my muscles capacity to endure heavier loads and also extended effort(as well as during cardio)... I think it worked....







And thats all that matters!


----------



## KarlW (Feb 3, 2005)

> did one rep w/ an easy curl bar, put the bar down, went to get a drink, came back, bar was gone ..


Yeah that was me....  I REALLLLYYYY needed to quickly shock my biceps and just had to grab whatever was around, but moved in front of some different mirrors that make them look bigger and more pumped.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 3, 2005)

Part of it might be that you are going to failure on every single set you do.  This is wrong, and it is extremely stressful on your central nervous system.  As well, it could put a serious damper on your ability to endure long bouts of training.  

Balancing volume with intensity is one of the keys to progress.  I believe high volume and high intensity training both work, you just have to make sure you don't combine the two methodologies to their full extents.

You might do well to perform some endurance exercises on your off days as well.  I've been doing various callisthenics routines on my off days as an alternative to cardio.  I did notice some marginal improvements, although I never stick to the programs as well as I do to my lifitng.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Balancing volume with intensity is one of the keys to progress. I believe high volume and high intensity training both work, you just have to make sure you don't combine the two methodologies to their full extents.


.......and it takes some time, quite a while actually, to understand how your body responds to various amounts of volume and intensity.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> You might do well to perform some endurance exercises on your off days as well. I've been doing various callisthenics routines on my off days as an alternative to cardio. I did notice some marginal improvements, although I never stick to the programs as well as I do to my lifitng.


hhhmmmmmm.............are you just avoiding cardio???


----------



## NipsMG (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to drop even more weight, and concentrate on form and reps to try to acclimate my body to the weights for the first week or two, then start going up again. 

 It's frustrating at first, but I'm pushing through it, and trying not to get discouraged.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 4, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> .......and it takes some time, quite a while actually, to understand how your body responds to various amounts of volume and intensity.
> 
> 
> hhhmmmmmm.............are you just avoiding cardio???



To some extent, yes, I am avoiding traditional cardio.  Don't let my description fool you though.  The circuit routine I do is killer.  My heartrate goes through the roof, to the point that I can feel my heart pounding against my chest.

Also, this will change when the weather improves.  I don't mind jogging quite so much when it is nice outside.


----------



## LAM (Feb 4, 2005)

how is your diet ? with out proper nutrtion having successfull training sessions is next to impossible.  what do you eat before you workout ?


----------



## NipsMG (Feb 4, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> how is your diet ? with out proper nutrtion having successfull training sessions is next to impossible. what do you eat before you workout ?


 My diet is actually pretty good.

 I'm actually trying to lose fat/cut and maintain as much as I can while doing it.  
 I'm on 2500 cals/day, 6 meals (I'm 6'0, 220, sedentary during the day), Pre work out I usually have a shake, 1 scoop whey, and an apple or a banana, w/ 5g creatine and BCAA's.  PWO I have 1 scoop whey + maltodextrin+ 5g creatine in water.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 4, 2005)

> ......and it takes some time, quite a while actually, to understand how your body responds to various amounts of volume and intensity.


That may be true in terms of effort below 100 percent intensity; however, there is little doubt (if any) that training to failure on every set for an extended period will completely fry your CNS.



> hhhmmmmmm.............are you just avoiding cardio???


Is that a bad thing


----------



## LAM (Feb 4, 2005)

NipsMG said:
			
		

> My diet is actually pretty good.
> 
> I'm actually trying to lose fat/cut and maintain as much as I can while doing it.
> I'm on 2500 cals/day, 6 meals (I'm 6'0, 220, sedentary during the day), Pre work out I usually have a shake, 1 scoop whey, and an apple or a banana, w/ 5g creatine and BCAA's.  PWO I have 1 scoop whey + maltodextrin+ 5g creatine in water.



you may want to try increasing your carb intake pre-WO.  an apple or banana on average are good for about 20 grams of carbs which is next to nothing.


----------



## NipsMG (Feb 4, 2005)

OK, I'll definitely try that. Thanks!


----------



## WilliamB (Feb 4, 2005)

K my advice is just never go back to that curl machine again.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 4, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> That may be true in terms of effort below 100 percent intensity; however, there is little doubt (if any) that training to failure on every set for an extended period will completely fry your CNS.


Agree.




			
				Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Is that a bad thing


no way. Twas just a  at CP because I know he dislikes traditional cardio like me.


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 4, 2005)

Funny timing on this thread. I just got back from a long business trip and haven't been able to really work out for two or three weeks. I also ate like crap the whole time I was gone and got sick as well.

I've tried working out the last few days and every time it's been absolutely pathetic. I'm using much lower weights than I was three weeks ago, and I'm fatiguing halfway through my workout. My energy level is just crap and it's very discouraging. And I've only been unable to train for three weeks! I can't imagine going four months.

Anyway, it's my conclusion that the human body can almost "forget" how to workout. I'm going to start working out again with lighter weight until my body "remembers" where it was before I had to temporarily stop working out. Probably a silly conclusion, I know, but it's the only thing that can explain it to me since I know there's no way I've lost that much muscle in three weeks.

Time to lift girly weights for a week or two.


----------



## LAM (Feb 4, 2005)

it doesn't take long before you lose aerobic capacity.  I think you lose close to 40% after only 2 weeks of deconditioning


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 4, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> no way. Twas just a  at CP because I know he dislikes traditional cardio like me.



It helps a lot if the weather is nice.  Then I go jogging outside in the park and it is more enjoyable.


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

diet and water intake will play i big role in this, but with time comes more endurance. also no smoking or drinking


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 22, 2014)

LAM said:


> how is your diet ? with out proper nutrtion having successfull training sessions is next to impossible.  what do you eat before you workout ?



Exactly what I was going to ask lol, and suggest to try supplements to delay delay muscle fatigue like beta.


----------

